# How important are your breasts to your sexual fulfillment?



## Faithful Wife

I guess the title says it all. I'm hoping to hear from women about their own breasts...but men can answer too about how important their partner's breasts are or aren't to their own sexual fulfillment.


----------



## 225985

This is one of those threads where pics will help. 

J/k


----------



## arbitrator

*Let's just say that my SO's breasts would be rather desirable ... and most important, at least for a horny old fart like myself!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

Desirable...yes....but how important were they--or are a partner's breasts to your sexual fulfillment?


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Faithful Wife said:


> Desirable...yes....but how important were they--or are a partner's breasts to your sexual fulfillment?



More of an ass man myself. As for boobies, somewhat important. If my So eats a hot dog, I feel like I am watching some softcore porn. :wink2:>

They are beautiful and all, but show me the pink.


----------



## maritalloneliness

My breast, particularly my nipples, are extremely important in my fulfillment to the point that I can get aroused rather quickly if they are treated a certain way. Can't reach O without proper attention given to them but don't know why hubby seems to gravitate to the left one as compared to the right. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

I can get my W going pretty quick with some nipple play, so I would say they are important to her. She has a nice rack as well, so makes me happy :grin2:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Not important. It's nice to invite them to the party but the party still continues without them. 

Now, I do WISH that they weren't so neglected. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974

I am definitely a breast man so this would go down as a must have for me


----------



## Red Sonja

Mine are very important toward my own sexual arousal. Unfortunately I have never been with anyone who spent much time on them.


----------



## Lostinthought61

I suspect that my mother ween me way to early because as long as i can remember i have trying to make up for loss time....soooo yeah i am a huge breast man, they are all beautiful to me.


----------



## arbitrator

maritalloneliness said:


> My breast, particularly my nipples, are extremely important in my fulfillment to the point that I can get aroused rather quickly if they are treated a certain way. Can't reach O without proper attention given to them but don't know why hubby seems to gravitate to the left one as compared to the right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


*It would be a fair statement to say that Ol' Arb tends to gravitate/levitate to the one that is closer in proximity to him!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wolf1974 said:


> I am definitely a breast man so *this* would go down as a must have for me


Can you expand on "this"?

Meaning, she has breasts you like? That she wants them to be touched, etc? Or would it be enough if she just had them and you could look at them but she wasn't into you touching them? Or even further...would you need her to let you play a lot with them? (A lot still being kind of subjective, of course).


----------



## Faithful Wife

Red Sonja said:


> Mine are very important toward my own sexual arousal. Unfortunately I have never been with anyone who spent much time on them.


Have you tried discussing it with your lovers before? If so, how did it go down?


----------



## rockon

maritalloneliness said:


> but don't know why hubby seems to gravitate to the left one as compared to the right.


Is he left handed? :wink2:


----------



## Red Sonja

Faithful Wife said:


> Have you tried discussing it with your lovers before? If so, how did it go down?


Yes, I have always discussed likes/dislikes/desires/limits with lovers in the past ... that has always been a sort of filtering criteria for me ... if you can't talk about sex then I don't need to be having sex with you because I am not shy and don't mesh well with someone who is shy. I have also expressed (and responded to) specific wants during the moment.

My experience has been that my lover will do what I ask for, but only for a minute (or less) and then they move on to what they want to do. My "numbers" are low so I'm sure it's just the men I've been with.


----------



## Wolf1974

Faithful Wife said:


> Can you expand on "this"?
> 
> Meaning, she has breasts you like? That she wants them to be touched, etc? Or would it be enough if she just had them and you could look at them but she wasn't into you touching them? Or even further...would you need her to let you play a lot with them? (A lot still being kind of subjective, of course).


Hmm

I don't know that I have ever had a woman who didn't like them touched. Had to think about that for a second. Guess my answer would be no. I like playing with breasts so much I couldn't be with a woman who didn't like them being touched. My gf is on the opposite scale and loves it. I am fairly confident if I played and sucked on her nipples long enough should would cum from that alone. I have previously been with a woman who actually did that very thing which until that afternoon didn't even know was possible.


----------



## 269370

Faithful Wife said:


> I guess the title says it all. I'm hoping to hear from women about their own breasts...but men can answer too about how important their partner's breasts are or aren't to their own sexual fulfillment.




Quite important. Although my wife's strongest ass(et) has always been her derrière. It's perfect shape and goes really well with my face shape...The breasts are currently being taken over by someone else unfortunately.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Love a nice set of boobs - this is why I love doing it cowgirl as I love having full access for my hands and mouth.


----------



## lucy999

Faithful Wife said:


> Have you tried discussing it with your lovers before? If so, how did it go down?


I have with my current bf. Hes an ass man. I told him thats all fine and good but play with my tits!!! They are woefully and i mean woefully ignored. I swear my nipples are connected to my clit. Too bad he hasnt made that connection. I mean, he tries. He's just got no game.


----------



## joannacroc

I have trouble reaching orgasm if they aren't stimulated. Past partners didn't pay enough attention to them. Post-baby, I find myself cramming down insecurities about their shape/firmness but in the end, they look a lot better than they probably will in 20 years, so I've decided not to be so neurotic about them, and just enjoy the fact that they are there, and healthy. Some breast cancer survivors in my family, so perspective is helpful.


----------



## maritalloneliness

Red Sonja said:


> Yes, I have always discussed likes/dislikes/desires/limits with lovers in the past ... that has always been a sort of filtering criteria for me ... if you can't talk about sex then I don't need to be having sex with you because I am not shy and don't mesh well with someone who is shy. I have also expressed (and responded to) specific wants during the moment.
> 
> My experience has been that my lover will do what I ask for, but only for a minute (or less) and then they move on to what they want to do. My "numbers" are low so I'm sure it's just the men I've been with.


If they can't get a clue, literally take their hands and place them on your breasts most men will get the message as when some men would push your head in the general crouch area if they're interested in oral.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene

joannacroc said:


> I have trouble reaching orgasm if they aren't stimulated. *Past partners didn't pay enough attention to them*. Post-baby, I find myself cramming down insecurities about their shape/firmness but in the end, they look a lot better than they probably will in 20 years, so I've decided not to be so neurotic about them, and just enjoy the fact that they are there, and healthy. Some breast cancer survivors in my family, so perspective is helpful.


Yah, for the life of me, i can't understand men that don't automatically include a lot of breast foreplay in their lovemaking.

i'm no don juan, learned everything by touch and go (yes), and a pretty clueless guy, and even i would always begin with 
prolonged breast foreplay after making out, just by instinct. i mean; how else is a clueless guy suppose to start?????

as far as my wife; i would say importance to her sexual satisfaction on a scale of 1-10, a 4. meaning playing and fondling her breasts 
is a plus and a considerable enhancement, but not absolutely necessary. she likes my face in her boobies during the throes o passion.


----------



## jorgegene

that reminds me, i remember the first few times i made love to a woman. believe me, i didn't have the foggiest notion.
i was really raw.

after the obligatory making out,
as a clueless guy, i thought to myself "what the heck am i suppose to do now???? i can't just bone her, a woman needs love, not just
*****ing; what do i do??? oh yah, i guess i should start by sucking her nipples. that seems like a plan!"
then read her body language and go from there........


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> Desirable...yes....but how important were they--or are a partner's breasts to your sexual fulfillment?


I was never much of a breast man being more into butts and legs but of course breasts are extremely attractive and erotic.

Since being with Mrs. Conan, every inch of her body became important sexually.

I started paying serious attention to her breasts because they were part of her and I noticed that sucking and licking them while letting my hands roam or engaged in intercourse made her moan with pleasure so I took that as important.

Since her augmentation surgery, her overall confidence increased as well as bedroom confidence but she became too sensitive for much breast play.

She is becoming more comfortable with breastplay again and absolutely loves me caressing them before and during sex.

I would say that overall, they are very important for our mutual satisfaction.


----------



## uhtred

My wife does not get much out of having her breasts touched. I find breasts to be very nice things, but they are not super important. I'd be happy to pay more attention to them if she wanted, but am equally happy to do other things that she prefers.


----------



## Faithful Wife

maritalloneliness said:


> If they can't get a clue, literally take their hands and place them on your breasts most men will get the message as when some men would push your head in the general crouch area if they're interested in oral.


You would think this would be true, but as with @Red Sonja 's answer, you can do this, but then within a minute or two they will stop. 

This is, if they are not a boob man.

A boob man...you don't need to put his hands on your breasts, they are already there.

But with a non boob man, you can put his hands on your boobs yourself and he will just take them back and do other things with them soon enough. You can put them back, you can discuss it with them, you can try to make it very clear what you are wanting...but if they don't have the urge to touch your breasts to begin with, they simply will not remember, and not only that, when they do touch you or put their mouth on your breasts, they will be doing it under direction and not their own direction, and it will quickly become uninteresting to them and they will stop.

You can remind him over and over, and still, mostly he will only remember for one minute at a time or so, and will stop again.

A boob man? You can't stop him from constantly wanting to touch and see and kiss your breasts. There's no asking him to touch them. There's no moment when he doesn't notice them. He's always aware of them, where they are, what they are doing, what you are wearing, specifically what bra you are wearing (or none)....

...when you have to ask a man to even take notice of your boobs, there's not really much more evidence you need that he will not notice them most of the time.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Red Sonja said:


> My experience has been that my lover will do what I ask for, but only for a minute (or less) and then they move on to what they want to do. My "numbers" are low so I'm sure it's just the men I've been with.


It is not just the men you've been with.

In my experience, there are boob men and non-boob men and you can't make one be the other, period.


----------



## Faithful Wife

lucy999 said:


> I have with my current bf. Hes an ass man. I told him thats all fine and good but play with my tits!!! They are woefully and i mean woefully ignored. I swear my nipples are connected to my clit. Too bad he hasnt made that connection. I mean, he tries. He's just got no game.


I get it. It is sad. 

If only non-boob men could understand the fulfillment we can get from our breasts.


----------



## Red Sonja

Faithful Wife said:


> It is not just the men you've been with.
> 
> In my experience, there are boob men and non-boob men and you can't make one be the other, period.


I don't understand this attitude at all. If my lover tells me "It turns me on when ...." then I am going to be doing whatever it is.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Red Sonja said:


> I don't understand this attitude at all. If my lover tells me "It turns me on when ...." then I am going to be doing whatever it is.


I know, right? But as you've experienced...this is something you can direct a man to do, but if he is not a boob man, he simply won't remember to do it, and even while he's doing it he is not really that engaged and will quickly forget what he was supposed to do and do what he wanted to do anyway.

Have you ever experienced a boob man so that you know the difference?

Wow. It is such a stark difference. :|


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> My wife does not get much out of having her breasts touched. I find breasts to be very nice things, but they are not super important. I'd be happy to pay more attention to them if she wanted, but am equally happy to do other things that she prefers.


This is actually good, it is a good match between you two (at least there's this one!)


----------



## rockon

Faithful Wife said:


> If only non-boob men could understand the fulfillment we can get from our breasts.


For the life of me I will never understand this. As a man I love, love, love boobs. I've encountered men that say they are a butt or leg lover (one said feet really turn him on :scratchhead, but never one who said boobs don't excite them.


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> For the life of me I will never understand this. As a man I love, love, love boobs. I've encountered men that say they are a butt or leg lover (one said feet really turn him on :scratchhead, but never one who said boobs don't excite them.


Sadly, I've met many. And I don't mean to down on them either, they can still be excellent lovers and very erotic and sexual. But there are a lot of men for whom boobs just don't do that much for them.

And yeah...I don't get what's up with it either. I love boobs. Yes, I love them "that way". And since I do, I have hard time understanding people who don't. I love mine, and I want my partner to love them the way I would and do love breasts. When a partner doesn't, I'm confused by it...but I've come to accept that it is true, some men just aren't boob men.

I think that men who aren't boob men don't advertise this fact, so you guys who are boob guys and who shout things like "yeah, show us your boobies!" to women...there are guys in your groups who laugh and play along as if they are interested, but they aren't really. They are probably hoping to see some leg or ass in the process, but they don't really care about seeing boobs much. They will not say so out loud to you boob guys usually, because they don't want to be shamed for not loving boobs. They may enjoy how boobs look and feel, and may enjoy the occasional grope or whatever. But trust me...there are a significant number of non-boob men.

And I can't seem to find a way to turn one into a boob man.


----------



## MrsHolland

Sex would still be amazing without boob play for me, I don't need it but enjoy it. MrH is a real boob man, he can't keep his hands or mouth off them which I very much enjoy. Sometimes I have to slow him down a bit because he can be super enthusiastic about them.

What I very much like is the reaction I get especially when I'm on top and he just can't keep his hands off my boobs. I do know the power they hold over him and I get off on that.


----------



## rockon

Faithful Wife said:


> Sadly, I've met many. but I've come to accept that it is true, some men just aren't boob men. But trust me...*there are a significant number of non-boob men*.
> 
> And I can't seem to find a way to turn one into a boob man.


Thank you for your explanation, helped me see it in a different light. And I guess if your not a boob man, you never will be.

(On a personal note, I still don't understand it. Just think of all fun they are missing!!)


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> (On a personal note, I still don't understand it. Just think of all fun they are missing!!)


Right?

:wtf:

That's how I always feel when I realize someone hasn't properly loved on the boobies...

sigh....


----------



## rockon

Faithful Wife said:


> That's how I always feel when I realize someone hasn't properly loved on the boobies...
> 
> sigh....


Yea, I just assumed all men love the fun bags. Was I wrong.

BTW, I really like your signature, gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> Yea, I just assumed all men love the fun bags. Was I wrong.


Don't I wish.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MrsHolland said:


> Sex would still be amazing without boob play for me, I don't need it but enjoy it. MrH is a real boob man, he can't keep his hands or mouth off them which I very much enjoy. Sometimes I have to slow him down a bit because he can be super enthusiastic about them.
> 
> What I very much like is the reaction I get especially when I'm on top and he just can't keep his hands off my boobs. *I do know the power they hold over him and I get off on that*.


Yeah...when you've felt that power...and then felt the lack of it....ugh. It is hard (or maybe impossible) to go backwards on this. For me, at least.


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> BTW, I really like your signature, gave me a good chuckle!


Thanks, I made my sig line in response to a post @tech-novelist made a while back. We're old sparring partners. The sig line was meant in jest, but is so funny I had to keep it. :smile2:


----------



## lucy999

rockon said:


> (On a personal note, I still don't understand it. Just think of all fun they are missing!!)


Yes! Ive told my bf, if you would give my boobs some lovin you would be gobsmacked at the levels of excitement i would display to you, for you, with you . . . Like i said, he tries. Tbh i really dont think hes selfish. There are times i intend to give him a stand alone bj, but he wants me to get some too, so we have sex. He wants to please me. He just isnt into boobies.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan

Faithful Wife said:


> I guess the title says it all. I'm hoping to hear from women about their own breasts...but men can answer too about how important their partner's breasts are or aren't to their own sexual fulfillment.


Breasts are lovely. Big breasts, small breasts, medium breasts. What is it about breasts that make me look at them and think to myself: "these are good." 

What has two thumbs up and love breasts? Me!
:smthumbup:

Breast are warm and comforting. 

It's been so long....
BANGING HEAD AGAINST WALL...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ChargingCharlie said:


> Love a nice set of boobs - this is why I love doing it cowgirl as I love having full access for my hands and mouth.


This is my husband. 

It's great foreplay from the get go- to the "O".


----------



## heartbroken50

I married a boob man... which was very good for many years as I was previously very self conscious of my over-endowment and he helped me learn to love them too.

When our marriage was still good it was not uncommon for him to just snuggle them at night... he actually nick-named them. Almost like he had a separate relationship with the "twins" 

But I have to say it did help my confidence that he lavished them with so much attention... and for that reason I would say they were just as important to me. I would often tease him that I didn't understand the fascination, but then I realized that I had the same fascination with male parts.

My one complaint, was that despite trying to steer him a certain way many times, he never really touched them in a way that aroused me. It was lovely when he snuggled them, very erotic if he used them for friction, but merely amusing and frustrating at times when he just played with them for his own amusement. Think lots of squeezing (which could be painful), light sucking, and the occasional motorboat (a little too silly at times). Whereas I prefer more attention to the nipples: pinching, more forceful sucking and nibbling.

Now that the only touch they get is my own, I can see what a difference it can make in reaching climax, and not just as a confidence boost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre*

VERY important. ''Nipple foreplay'' with my fiance really turns me on pretty quickly. Love it so much!


----------



## Faithful Wife

heartbroken50 said:


> My one complaint, was that despite trying to steer him a certain way many times, he never really touched them in a way that aroused me. It was lovely when he snuggled them, very erotic if he used them for friction, but merely amusing and frustrating at times when he just played with them for his own amusement. Think lots of squeezing (which could be painful), light sucking, and the occasional motorboat (a little too silly at times). Whereas I prefer more attention to the nipples: pinching, more forceful sucking and nibbling.


I went looking for some kind of instructional video that gives advice on how to handle breasts (for her pleasure). I didn't come up with much, and the ones I did find didn't necessarily give advice that would be pleasurable for me. And of course different women are going to find different breast play styles more and less pleasurable so there couldn't be any one size fits all instructions...but I thought I might at least find something that felt like a good enough video.

Part of the problem is the lack of showing any actual breast play. I wasn't looking in porn type vids, I doubt there would be any there anyway, and I don't have time to wade through the entire internet looking for one. So the ones I did find couldn't actually show real touching, sucking, pinching, playing. They tried to simulate it, but that doesn't really work. Also they were basically lame when it came down to it...none of them showed anything that would benefit a guy's skills. AND they were sort of coming from the place of assumption that all men are boob men to begin with...and they just aren't. I needed one that would explain to a non boob man what he's missing and why he should do it and how to do it...didn't find one.

Here's a couple I did find...not saying I'm recommending anyone watch them, just showing an example of how little of this kind of video I could find and how not helpful they were...NSFW but also no nudity.


----------



## SunCMars

Men are visual.

Breasts add to the "looking" feast. I find them very touching.

Is it no wonder some women are forced say to men, "Hello, my face is up here!"

Balance, everything is balance. A good fitting bra helps a women's [ballast] balance.

Sorry....this is very inappropriate.......you did ask and I have answered!!


----------



## heartbroken50

That second one was hilarious... her description of the 3 guys lacking skill was priceless.

One work-around I found when craving a certain touch was to do it myself while with H since he also enjoyed watching me play with them almost as much. A decent compromise in the right situations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre*

I've dated a few guys who were horrible at this, to the point where it felt like they were hurting me. I like a lighter touch on my nipples, nothing hard. Pinching is okay, but not too hard. But squeezing my breasts, or pushing them together ugh...doesn't feel good at all, let alone it isn't arousing. I never wanted to make them feel bad, so I never said anything, but maybe I should have. Thankfully, I'm with someone now who is honestly my sexual match, in every way. Even the things I dislike, he dislikes.  LOL!


----------



## ChargingCharlie

An ex-GF was a D cup - had to be the most perfect set of tits. She loved having me fondle them through her bra before we'd get clothes off. I'd caress her nipples with my hand, and they'd get nice and hard. When that happened, she'd say "they're pushing you away - what are you going to do about it?" Of course, this led to my mouth and tongue taking over for some sensual sucking and licking. Talk about a major turn-on.


----------



## uhtred

There may be a lot like me who are not particularly into boobs but who ARE very much into doing things that turn on our partners. In that case you just need to let them know what you enjoy.



Faithful Wife said:


> snip
> 
> And I can't seem to find a way to turn one into a boob man.


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> There may be a lot like me who are not particularly into boobs but who ARE very much into doing things that turn on our partners. In that case you just need to let them know what you enjoy.


I would have thought you would understand this dynamic better. Especially after the responses from women here on this thread.

What you are saying is akin to us saying to you that since your wife has O's and obviously enjoys sex, you should just be able to tell her that you need it more often, after all she loves you and enjoys sex. Should be that easy.

I am not doubting that YOU would be eager and willing to take on any sexual task given in order to please your partner. But the fact is that most women have experienced showing or telling a man what you want, and having him do it for only a short moment, then reverting to not doing it or doing something else. And this includes men who want to please their partners. And after doing it once for 30 seconds or so (when you wanted 10 minutes of devoted pleasure and ongoing play throughout love making) they think they've done what you asked. When you explain again that no, what I wanted was more, and I wanted it done this way/that way, they are just bewildered that you weren't overly pleased about their efforts. If they don't have game in this area, they just don't.

This can apply to other types of sexual instruction too, but with a non-boob man, I've experienced it specifically more than once. They simply don't have the inner drive/desire towards breasts to maintain enough interest to keep doing it on their own or get that much better at it.

I have one guy friend who said his wife turned him from a non-boob man into a boob man. She was able to do it because she's very bossy and direct, and he is not wimpy but very much able to keep up with her...so when they were new together and she wanted her breasts played with, if he wasn't doing it enough she would tell him bluntly to get his hands on her. He said if he stopped she told him again, get your hands on my breasts. He said she was direct like this over and over until he knew it was just going to always be part of their sexy time to play with her breasts. He said he saw her enjoyment and over time, grew to really appreciate her breasts more like a boob man and automatically played with them the way she liked, all the time.

And even though this sounds like good news...I just wouldn't want to put that much energy into changing someone. I need a man to have his own well of inner lust for breasts and my breasts in particular to draw from. He needs that so that he can fuel the ongoing expressions of love and desire he has for them, that are true and honestly felt from within him, not something he learned to do to please me.

If I had experienced telling a non-boob man once or twice what I'd like and then he was able to execute what I'd asked for in a way that worked for me, I would think it was that simple. But that has not been my experience, and as with some of the women who replied on this thread, most women I've talked to who have asked a non-boob man to pay more attention to her breasts have experienced the same thing.....namely, they can't do it or sustain it.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Apparently, I'm missing out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

In regards to my wife, playing with her breasts does absolutely zero for her. We have talked about it, including me asking if changing techniques, etc. would help. She says that her breasts just don't give her pleasure. She doesn't mind if I enjoy them, but no pleasure for her in that regard. 

I've only been with 20 women (including my wife), and I'd say maybe half of them liked breast play, the other half was ambivalent towards it. Similar to my wife, they said they just didn't get anything out of it (not just me but other partners too).


----------



## Aspydad

I am certainly a breast man (or maybe a nipple man?)and my wife of 28 years has great breasts that are very sensitive.

When we first got together (she was 18) I could actually get her to "O" just by paying attention to her breasts - certainly kissing and and getting real close was well - but the breast play is what she loved (not sure how descriptive I can be on this forum?).

Now that we are older (me 54 and her 51) I have learned that she does not like me going for the breasts right away (although she will rub her breasts on my chest early on) - she likes kissing and other things as foreplay - but, once she is going good and we do POV - then she wants the breast play - and this gets her to "O" every time.


----------



## heartbroken50

Maybe I should have gotten one of these...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

TX-SC said:


> In regards to my wife, playing with her breasts does absolutely zero for her. We have talked about it, including me asking if changing techniques, etc. would help. She says that her breasts just don't give her pleasure. She doesn't mind if I enjoy them, but no pleasure for her in that regard.
> 
> I've only been with 20 women (including my wife), and I'd say maybe half of them liked breast play, the other half was ambivalent towards it. Similar to my wife, they said they just didn't get anything out of it (not just me but other partners too).


I think a significant number of women don't receive much or any pleasure from breast play. It isn't across the board, for sure. And for me, my breasts are temperamental WRT what kind of play they want and when and where, etc. They are not in the mood for the same treatment every day. Different times of the month, they may be sore and unable to play rough, for instance. This is always a good time for more sensual play than aggressive, where as other times sensual play doesn't do that much for me and I want it more aggressive.

Women I've talked to over the years have described a wide array of ways they enjoy or don't enjoy their breasts being played with, everything from don't touch me ever to being able to O from breast play alone (as a few here have testified as well).

A match between a woman who isn't into it and a non-boob man can work well, as can a boob man and a woman who enjoys her breasts and shares them with him. Mismatches in this area are like so many other mismatches: It can be quite frustrating to whoever is the HD for boobs.


----------



## notmyrealname4

I developed breasts later than everyone else. So even when I become a C cup at around 16-years-old, I always thought of myself as "flat".

The first guy who saw my breasts told me that I should start lifting weights to try and make my upper chest as full as my breasts. Okay, whatever. He was an okay guy, but I can't say as his opinion really mattered to me that much.

But my husband told me the same thing. He also didn't like that my arms were too thin and that my collar bone protruded.

So, at that point, even when he would touch them, or play with them; I would be thinking that they weren't as full and as round as the kind that he liked to look at.

I had hyper-sensitive nipples when I was young. He would tug on them a lot, which I couldn't stand. But he'd get kind of upset if I asked him not to do that, so I endured it quite a bit.

But having my breasts caressed all over was really nice.

Breast sex is nice too. I did that with my first boyfriend and my husband. I guess they liked it; even if they didn't feel that my breasts were full enough on top.

I'm between a D and DD now. Now my husband says that large breasts aren't all they're cracked up to be. It's not like he's vicious or anything; he just makes a casual type of remark. And since his opinion is the only one that matters, it hurts.

I found a website a couple of years ago. It was called the Natural Breasts Gallery [iirc]. That made me feel *a lot* more peaceful with myself, lol.

When I was 19 I found a soft, wiggly cyst in one of my breasts. I was really scared. The doctors never knew what to do; aspirate or not aspirate since they couldn't see anything on the mammogram. So I didn't do anything; and eventually it went away? Anyways, I agree with this statement by @joannacroc




> I've decided not to be so neurotic about them, and just enjoy the fact that they are there, and healthy. *Some breast cancer survivors in my family, so perspective is helpful*.


----------



## knobcreek

My first sexual experience beyond kissing and holding hands encompassed me playing with a girls breasts for a long time and then we had sex, ever since then I can't get breasts off my mind, it was an absolute rush of feelings I wasn't prepared for. I need them involved in a big way and can get extremely hard just looking at a woman's breasts. I could play with them all day long and couldn't imagine sex without my wife's boobs involved, my wife can also O just from breast play.


----------



## toblerone

Faithful Wife said:


> Here's a couple I did find...not saying I'm recommending anyone watch them, just showing an example of how little of this kind of video I could find and how not helpful they were...NSFW but also no nudity.


Watching this I realized that a lot of what I've done in the past has been determined by the kind of sex I'm in the mood for. Also that I'm pretty good at doing what I do when I'm doing it


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Mine don't seem to be as sensitive as most of you ladies. Mine are also small. I'm an A or B cup.

My husband likes them, but is generally too rough with them. So breast play is just okay. Sometimes it feels great, sometimes not so much. I prefer gentle teasing touching at first, once I am worked up, pinching and sucking feels good. I don't like biting or liking. 

Perhaps my husband just doesn't know how to handle them properly.


----------



## Randy2

While this thread started about "How important are your breasts to your(a woman's) sexual fulfillment", my wife's breasts are also an important part of my fulfillment as a man. Yup, definitely a breast man me, and a breast boy growing up in the '60s. Sears Catalog bra section was a regular "read".

Reading this thread about the specifics of women's fulfillment has been helpful to me - and a bit arousing I'll add. While my wife enjoys breast play, I wish she'd be more specific/audible/verbal about what feels good. Beyond the visual, physical, and erotic part of breast play in foreplay and "main play", she'll often pull my hand up to flick her nipple, pushing her rapidly over the edge to orgasm. Similarly, she'll often push me over my own edge pulling lightly on my nipples, but I digress, and perhaps have already digressed to much for this thread.


----------



## jb02157

Anything is better than your wife pushing your hands away all the time. What I would give for her to actually want to be part of any type of sexual experience. I guess that's asking too much.


----------



## areenhaque26

maritalloneliness said:


> My breast, particularly my nipples, are extremely important in my fulfillment to the point that I can get aroused rather quickly if they are treated a certain way. Can't reach O without proper attention given to them but don't know why hubby seems to gravitate to the left one as compared to the right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Same here lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

.


----------



## RandomDude

blueinbr said:


> This is one of those threads where pics will help.
> 
> J/k


:rofl:

There goes my morning coffee


----------



## Davidmidwest

I am a male, I love the entire woman's body. Breasts are extremely beautiful and I would say they are a turn on for me if, I can turn her on with that and she gets enjoyment from me stimulating them. If she can come to an "O" with that and OS performed on her, I am happy, I made her day.
I do not know if women who have smaller breast get the same feeling with breast foreplay, I would like to know. 

Breast size is such a particular choice of men of what they like. Many different sizes to choose from; however chemistry and personality matter in the areas of love. I never chose a date or to marry over breast size and about stimulation, It just happened to my favor. 

Do woman who have small breasts get the same joy from stimulation of them while making love-I now this is stupid question, but I don't know. As a man, i get no pleasure from my nipple stimulation, but I do enjoy having the woman's hands touch my body all over with her hands sensually, and massage like. More sensually when making love. Touch feels so good. 

I am not sure, but the girls besides other status of being of their place in the world and the way she feels about her self make a woman feel sexy, beautiful, etc, among other things. Although us guys get old, get medical problems, and our libido drops for a variety of reasons. We still want to give love and sex to our SO"s women we are in love with, wife, etc. We need to be revved up too as we age.

If a woman did not get enjoyment over breast stimulation and receiving OS, it would be a deal breaker. And if neither did not do anything to set up the scenario for good relations for sex at least once or twice a week I would want to find out why no matter who is not desiring it. I would see a therapist and ask her the question asap, I hope she would too! The mind has so much to do with wanting love, making love, feeling love.

I like chasing my love around the dining room table when I am in the mood sometimes while she screaming not now! Later darling trying to avoid e. It is so nice when she occasionally doesn't run so fast around the table and she allows me to catch her and seduce her completely then and there or upstairs-Is EXCITING. I can tell when she is really serious about not engaging in that usually, I definitely don't do it on a heavy chore day. On a heavy chore day, I better be helping.


----------



## Changeseeker1

My breasts are baby feeders not fun bags. My OH is an ass man. I personally have never been turned on my boob play and I really don't understand the fascination with them. They feed babies. That's their function.


----------

